# Insanity



## garethssmith (20 Aug 2013)

Has anyone tried that bonkers Insanity training thing?

Managed to get hold of a copy through a friend and wondered if it would be a good supplement to bike riding as a way to boost fitness/weight loss? Or is it just a way to get a 6 pack?


----------



## Ghost Donkey (20 Aug 2013)

It's a lot of high impact training which covers full body and different exercises. It looks good and you could use it along with your cycling in full or in part, depending on how much cycling you do. You could certainly use a lot of the exercises in the program for total fitness, conditioning, improving core strength etc. It's not cycling specific strength and conditioning if that's your goal but it is very good for your whole body and getting to the muscles cycling doesn't reach. If you're copying exercises on a DVD it might be worth getting someone to watch you the first time to make sure what you're doing is correct so you don't have bad form. The Insanity people like to plug their supplements as there's good money to be made if you keep buying them. If you want a six pack you need to lower your body fat % if it's not low already but I expect you already know that


----------



## Born2die (20 Aug 2013)

It's a good workout but you get out what you put in. It's a lot of plyometrics and bodyweight training just follow there schedule and you will be ok. 

As ghost has said you need to alter your diet to lower body fat be the the fast diet, calorie counting, paleo etc. 

I train weights 4 days a week with either an hours (1 1/2 mile) swim or a good hour out on the bike after. Add into that bodyblast classes (like insanity but harder) Bootcamp classes (tyre flips, battle ropes, getting muddy etc) and bodypump once a week (yeah yeah I'm a dirty gym rat addict).

But as I'm a single dad and its the holidays I'm doing insanity instead as I can't get to the gym and I'm loving it it will hurt you will sweat you will scream no more your body will say no your mind will need to say yes but it's worth it and if you can find someone to train with as it will push you harder.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Aug 2013)

A cpl of months ago I did Day One (the Fitness test). Didn't ever get around to doing day Two as my innards were aching for a week!


----------



## garethssmith (20 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I know it's not cycling specific, I was just wondering whether it'd be worth it as a supplement to cycling, and by the sounds of it, it will be.

I'm aiming specifically weight loss and fitness, aim to do some long cycle rides/tours next year and don't want fitness to be an issue


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Aug 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> A cpl of months ago I did Day One (the Fitness test). Didn't ever get around to doing day Two as my innards were aching for a week!


 

I tried using a skipping rope last week, I can only just walk again


----------



## jasonmccullum (20 Aug 2013)

ive completed both P90X and Insanity. P90X is a little easier in intensity (80%) and will make you more rounded where Insanity will train you at 90-100% effort for the whole workout

up to you to decide which is best for cycling. depends if you want the equivalent of intervals or a long steady ride


----------



## Born2die (20 Aug 2013)

Insanity will strengthen your lungs and really up your cv endurance I freestyle swim and that really helps with breathing on the bike


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Aug 2013)

Reputable gyms teach many different classes, some even have high intensity classes such as Les Mills Gyms which run Grit...... No reputable gym runs Insanity classes and there is good reason for this.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Aug 2013)

Cycling reduces mobility in the hip joints so you would benefit from Pilates which will build strength, flexibility and improve posture IMHO.


----------



## Born2die (20 Aug 2013)

I mix it up weights cardio outdoors classes les mills bodypump is quite a challenge and bulks you up. Since I started classes my legs have really gotten stronger as most of them do squats and plyometrics which are really leg intensive.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (20 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Reputable gyms teach many different classes, some even have high intensity classes such as Les Mills Gyms which run Grit...... No reputable gym runs Insanity classes and there is good reason for this.


 

Licensing being the main one. You can certainly get a better workout at various gym classes run by instructors who will check your form and push you as an individual but that option isn't open to everyone. Les Mills classes require a licensed instructor and I think licensed gym. Les Mills has a bit of a dominant position with classes and gyms (this isn't a complaint) and any rival would face an uphill struggle.
Insanity and P90x are purely the home DVDs, shopping channels and supplements market. Funnily enough the P90x presenter has a book for a fraction of the price which covers most of the exercises.



garethssmith said:


> I'm aiming specifically weight loss and fitness, aim to do some long cycle rides/tours next year and don't want fitness to be an issue


 
For weight loss look at food. There's a million threads on here where we all get distracted with name calling and arguing over minor points. Racing Weight is a good book. If you're not into calorie counting Joe Friel (of The Cyclists Training Bible fame) has written some good stuff on basing diet on fresh food and working with food choices at different times of day and specifically around exercise.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Aug 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> Licensing being the main one. You can certainly get a better workout at various gym classes run by instructors who will check your form and push you as an individual but that option isn't open to everyone. Les Mills classes require a licensed instructor and I think licensed gym. Les Mills has a bit of a dominant position with classes and gyms (this isn't a complaint) and any rival would face an uphill struggle.
> Insanity and P90x are purely the home DVDs, shopping channels and supplements market. Funnily enough the P90x presenter has a book for a fraction of the price which covers most of the exercises.


 
What I was attempting to point out that the the pace of these high intensity workouts mean its near impossible for many people based on their fitness levels to keep good form.
When your form and technique is poor you are more likely to be injured, this is why fitness forums the net wide are reporting people with long term aches and injury.
https://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/999282-anyone-experience-insanity-related-injuries

Doctors are also seeing a higher number of injury from people undertaking these work outs and reporting on this and discussing it in medical forums.
http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...ntense-dvd-workouts-can-lead-to-injuries.html

Could these injury concerns be part of the reason this program is not run in gyms?

For full disclosure, I hate the insanity workout and have a very negative and bias opinion of it. I think its rubbish marketed well.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (20 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> What I was attempting to point out that the the pace of these high intensity workouts mean its near impossible for many people based on their fitness levels to keep good form.
> When your form and technique is poor you are more likely to be injured, this is why fitness forums the net wide are reporting people with long term aches and injury.
> https://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/999282-anyone-experience-insanity-related-injuries
> 
> ...


 

I think we're arguing the same points about form and injuries on these programs  . It's for reasons like this that cross fit gyms run pre class courses to make sure you can perform correct technique under time pressure before you attend the full classes. When you add weights to bad form the potential for injuries can certainly go up! If insanity/p90x were run as courses with proper instruction at a gym it would quite likely be less of a problem. There's no market for this as there are plenty of good classes in existence which more than cover the requirement and do a better job IMO. My sister teaches spin/body combat and some others I can't remember the name of and would definitely go to her classes if I was to do this kind of exercise rather than try them at home on my own.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> What I was attempting to point out that the the pace of these high intensity workouts mean its near impossible for many people based on their fitness levels to keep good form.
> When your form and technique is poor you are more likely to be injured, this is why fitness forums the net wide are reporting people with long term aches and injury.
> https://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/999282-anyone-experience-insanity-related-injuries
> 
> ...


Then we have crossfit. Which is nothing but a massive WTF


----------



## Duckehhh (20 Aug 2013)

I tried it, and gave up after 3 days. Found it just too repetitive and boring. I do enjoy interval training. I'm a big fan of stuff by Ross Enamait/rosstraining


----------



## Born2die (20 Aug 2013)

I


Mr Haematocrit said:


> What I was atempting to point out that the the pace of these high intensity workouts mean its near impossible for many people based on their fitness levels to keep good form.
> When your form and technique is poor you are more likely to be injured, this is why fitness forums the net wide are reporting people with long term aches and injury.
> https://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/999282-anyone-experience-insanity-related-injuries
> 
> ...


I do agree with the form mine. Gone at the end of an hours rush or bodyblast the teachers I work with are very very tough they know there form they know the limit of an individual they know you will give them hell they will be in your face pushing you to the limit at times I'm a wreck but that's what I pay for (I pay for pain and one abuse from some some very attractive ladies ohhh sorry wrong topic)

I undertook insanity knowing my limits my fitness the bad back and knees that scream at any abuse and that's where I think a lot of people go wrong they go too hard too quickly don't take into account there own abilities and as the above poster said they wind up at the docs with problems or they give up as its too hard me I love the burn feed of the pain and love the agony (but then again I'm really strange or so the voices tell me!).

If you do try it go slow at your limits, watch the session through 1st so you know what to expect, research the moves and form learn how to do them properly, listen to your body, rest if you get any niggles, keep your form to help avoid injury,


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Aug 2013)

My opinion of this type of home DVD workout is that it's a waste of time and money if you don't change your whole lifestyle to suit. In my mid 20's I was a gym regular and loved it but everything I did had something or other to do with fitness. 
If your average John buys the Insanity stuff, honestly, what's the point ? He'll do it for a bit, a few weeks, maybe into double figures, 10-12 weeks, but then his natural personality will take him back unless he takes on this new lifestyle.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (20 Oct 2014)

did you try this in the end? my Sis is wanting to do it but (without being horrible) she is a big lass and she is wondering if you need a certain level of fitness to start. I also fancy giving it a go but I'm moderately fit already and just wanting to tone, not shed weight


----------



## jhawk (20 Oct 2014)

Yep, I did it for two years as part of P.E lessons during my last two years of school.

I have never felt fitter in my life.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2014)

jhawk said:


> Yep, I did it for two years as part of P.E lessons during my last two years of school.
> 
> I have never felt fitter in my life.


So, why did you stop ...?


----------



## HeroesFitness (21 Oct 2014)

garethssmith said:


> Has anyone tried that bonkers Insanity training thing?
> 
> Managed to get hold of a copy through a friend and wondered if it would be a good supplement to bike riding as a way to boost fitness/weight loss? Or is it just a way to get a 6 pack?


Insanity is a great way to increase strength and lean muscle, be warned though, you will need tons of motivation to do this alone at home as it is tough going


----------



## jhawk (21 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> So, why did you stop ...?



I guess I just became unmotivated once I left school, and although I have planned to return to the workout programme, it's just never materialised. Totally my fault for being lazy. Going to get back into it at some point!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2014)

jhawk said:


> I guess I just became unmotivated once I left school, and although I have planned to return to the workout programme, it's just never materialised. Totally my fault for being lazy. Going to get back into it at some point!


I don't want to sound really old, but ... 

... don't wait too long or before you know it, you will be fat, balding, middle-aged, and thinking 'WTF - how did THAT happen'! (Been there, done that, got the stretch marks ...)


----------



## jhawk (21 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I don't want to sound really old, but ...
> 
> ... don't wait too long or before you know it, you will be fat, balding, middle-aged, and thinking 'WTF - how did THAT happen'! (Been there, done that, got the stretch marks ...)



Roger that @ColinJ! I'll be back into it soon! I did love the workout, it was my first class in the morning when I was in school. The first week was hell, but after that I got used to it. What a way to wake up.


----------



## Steady (21 Oct 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> did you try this in the end? my Sis is wanting to do it but (without being horrible) she is a big lass and she is wondering if you need a certain level of fitness to start. I also fancy giving it a go but I'm moderately fit already and just wanting to tone, not shed weight



I suppose it depends how big is, big and how uncomfortable she is willing to feel, because being overweight and doing it will feel very, very uncomfortable and a good sports bra is definitely mandatory. 

I originally started it when I was "fat", it was in no uncertain terms grueling and as a cyclist, I'm a bit of a glutten for punishment anyway so I had the motivation to stick with it. 

Being overweight and female there were certain exercises I struggled to do at the time.. And certain circuits I'd take a break on earlier than the video. 

It was fantastic for changing my body shape though, and I'd recommend it to anyone. 

I go back to it every year in the "winter months" when bad weather puts me off cycling and gives me the chance to consistently do the schedule.


----------

